
Anyone wanna team up for YC s-16? - yishengjiang
Good full-stack engineer. Launched startups before. LF another engineer or good biz-dev.
======
yishengjiang
txt 669-251-7789 if interested. Im at hackerdojo in Mountain View right now.

~~~
sharemywin
what stack do you use?

